# First Rent-A-Car St Thomas



## tomgou (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has used First rent a car and if you have any reviews?? Got it from this website (www.vinow.com) that someone here suggested.
Thanks 
tom


----------



## legalfee (Jul 23, 2015)

tomgou said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has used First rent a car and if you have any reviews?? Got it from this website (www.vinow.com) that someone here suggested.
> Thanks
> tom



We've used Avis for the last 6 years and they have been great. And they are conveniently at the airport. I've never heard of First.


----------

